# Stress info



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is important in regards to IBS. http://www.ksu.edu/counseling/drstress.html#PHYSICAL


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:This looks good! Thanks.







JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This is absolutely excellent! Thanks Eric.I like the little guy peeping over the top too. lolA great read folks and in English. Real practical tips that are easy to do.BQ


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

This looks good - thanks Eric.This looks like something that is well worth trying for a few weeks & reporting back on how well it helped. I plan on trying to habitually implement it, but I'd be a poor test subject because I'm in the middle (day 50-something) of Mike's tapes (round 2). Anyone (not currently using the tapes) willing to try it & tell us a few weeks later how it went?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ltl, this won't effect the tapes if anything it will boost the results for you in general. They will complement each other.If you "habitually implement it" you will be doing your self a big favor I guarantee it.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,What I meant by "I'd be a poor test subject" was that any improvements that I experience will not be traceable to the strategies in this article. I have been implementing it since I read the article & plan to continue in it. But it would be pointless for me to report my experiences relative to the article because of the hypno influence. I was just wondering if someone who wasn't currently doing hypno would want to try it & tell us their experiences.







Thanks again for posting this - I think it holds a lot of promise.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Some of the brief techniques look interesting to use at work. I may try to incorporate one of them in during the day for when things get tense.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LTl, okay I got it and understand what you mean.


----------

